# pseudopolyps



## CRmiller (Dec 2, 2009)

When coding a colonoscopy with a finding of pseudopolyps does that classify the pt as having pseudopolyposis?.  In reverse it is true that if you have pseudopolyposis you would have pseudopolyps but I am not sure if by having pseudopolyps that would lable a pt as having pseudopolyposis.

Please let me know what you think!


----------



## AuntJoyce (Dec 2, 2009)

*Pseudopolyposis and pseudopolyps*

Absolutely...to be considered to have pseudopolyposis, you must first have the offending pseudopolyp and vice versa, if you have a pseudopolyp, you are considered as having pseudopolyposis.  Pseudopolyps are NOT pre-malignant polyps but have the characteristics of them and hats off to the many docs who call it as they see it.  Too many docs just call these polyps which are considered pre-malignant.

Have I muddied the waters?  I'm really good at that 

Joyce


----------



## ddw0623 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a related question...if a patient is diagnosed with pseudopolyposis and ulcerative colitis, do we report both dx codes? (i.e. 556.9 , 556.4) Or, does 556.4 include the ulcerative colitis?


----------



## pookergirl (Mar 20, 2018)

*benign lymphoid pseudopolyp of colon*



AuntJoyce said:


> Absolutely...to be considered to have pseudopolyposis, you must first have the offending pseudopolyp and vice versa, if you have a pseudopolyp, you are considered as having pseudopolyposis.  Pseudopolyps are NOT pre-malignant polyps but have the characteristics of them and hats off to the many docs who call it as they see it.  Too many docs just call these polyps which are considered pre-malignant.
> 
> Have I muddied the waters?  I'm really good at that
> 
> Joyce



How would this be coded - benign lymphoid pseudopolyp of the colon.  Also, maybe because it's so many years later - there is no longer a pseudopolyposis code in my ICD-10...there's a K51.40 inflammatory polyps of the colon, but based on my diagnosis - it doesn't sound inflammatory.  

Thanks. 

Kimberlee


----------



## amla12 (Mar 26, 2018)

ddw0623 said:


> I have a related question...if a patient is diagnosed with pseudopolyposis and ulcerative colitis, do we report both dx codes? (i.e. 556.9 , 556.4) Or, does 556.4 include the ulcerative colitis?



No, pseudopolyps are seen in ulcerative colitis so you should just code the latter.

This seems to be a fairly common question, so I'm just going to leave a definition here.


----------

